# My mill is growing tentacles!



## websterz (Mar 13, 2012)

Needing both light and a chip shield on my G0704 I borrowed V 45's light mount idea, and also made a block for mounting my gooseneck chip shield.







The light mount is almost identical to V's except I mounted the power jack on the back side. Otherwise I would just end up hamfisting the dang thing and breaking it off. :-[

The chip shield is mounted on a 1/2" diameter gooseneck that came on a different lamp many moons ago. It served so well as a chip shield mount on my x2 I decided to keep it in service. The one mod I made was to cut the threaded end off so I could run it through an adjustable mount. I retapped the hole in the top of the mill for a 2" long 1/4-20 SHCS. Two 1/4-20 setscrews hold the gooseneck in place and are adjustable for height through the full range of movement of the mill head. It is easily flexed up and out of the way when not needed. Now that I know it will work I will pull the mount and chamfer all those knuckle-busters (square corners). ;D


----------



## Mosey (Mar 13, 2012)

It looks like the ICU in there. Mind if I copy?


----------



## websterz (Mar 13, 2012)

Mosey  said:
			
		

> It looks like the ICU in there. Mind if I copy?



Hahahahaha :big: Never thought about it, but it sure does! :bow:

Copy away, it's only half my idea anyway. You have to post pics though.


----------



## V 45 (Mar 13, 2012)

Looks great !! I'll have to make something similar now !!  I need a chip guard too !!


----------

